# Bear



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Whats a good recipe for bear steaks? i was going to just do like I would with a beef steak and marinade it with some montreal steak seasonings but does anyone have other recipes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bear meat, like pork, is susceptible to trichinosis. The chances of a bear having trichinosis are small but never worth the risks of eating under-cooked meat. Bear should be cooked to 165° F, usually a gray color in loin or round cuts. That's well done, and very dry. Most people, including myself, find bear fat inedible and it should be trimmed away from the meat, making it drier still.

I usually cook bear meat as a roast or a whole bear on a spit. Any fat hid in the muscles that didn't get trimmed off is slowly cooked away. Then the meat is slow cooked basted in BBQ sauce or other moist spice blends or sauces. Then I serve the meat like you would pulled pork.

I made a small bear rump roast a year ago in Alaska. Cooked it to 165° F. It was dry, tough.

To be safe, I cook black bear summer sausages and salamis to 165° F instead of the normal 152° F.

Be careful; see _T. murrelli_ in: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichinosis


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

That sounds terrible!


----------

